# Trooper Daniel Barrett



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .


















[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]




















[/TD][TD]Trooper Daniel Barrett 
*Indiana State Police*
*Indiana*
End of Watch: Sunday, January 27, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 25
*Tour of Duty:* 6 months
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Sunday, January 27, 2008
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Trooper Daniel Barrett was killed in an automobile accident on U.S. 31 in Fulton County at approximately 10:45 pm. His patrol car left the roadway and struck a tree on the driver's door, causing him to suffer fatal injuries.

Trooper Barrett had only served with the Indiana State Police for six months.
Agency Contact Information
Indiana State Police
General Headquarters
Public Affairs Division
Indianapolis, IN 46204

Phone: (317) 232-8200

_*Please contact the Indiana State Police for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_

[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------

